# 2022 M3 Performance Range



## Corser1 (Sep 14, 2019)

I currently have the 2019 M3 Dual Motor and was thinking of getting the 2022 Performance, but have heard some folks online mention that they dont get close to the 315 range. I totally understand that range depends on many factors but just generally speaking, have others noticed a big difference from that range in their daily driving?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The Performance and the Dual-Motor cars are basically the same when it comes to range. The main cause of differences are the wheels/tires. You should expect similar "real range compared to EPA range" as you get with your current car.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> The Performance and the Dual-Motor cars are basically the same when it comes to range. The main cause of differences are the wheels/tires. You should expect similar "real range compared to EPA range" as you get with your current car.


To add to this, on my 2019 P I noticed a slight decrease in efficiency when I take my vehicle out of "chill" mode and all else being equal. You just have more power available and it becomes a bit more difficult to abstain from that power. You REALLY have to feather the accelerator to get LR type range. But it's really not that drastic of a difference. MAYBE a few miles and definitely not something you'll notice day to day.


----------

